# Do Android Laptops exist?



## hat (Jan 3, 2022)

Well, yeah, looking for something like an android laptop. Hopefully something at around the $200 mark. Front-facing camera is a must, keyboard is a must, peripheral functionality (USB devices and such) is a bonus, as long as there's at least a touch-pad or something for a mouse. Don't care much about external video output options.


----------



## Udyr (Jan 3, 2022)

You either get a Chromebook or a tablet with a keyboard attached.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Jan 3, 2022)

You could get a used laptop and install Android X86

A new laptop or even tablet for $200 is likely to be a massive disappointment and you probably will have buyers remorse.






						Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86
					

Android-x86 is an Android Open Source Project licensed under Apache Public License 2.0. Some components are licensed under GNU General Public License (GPL) 2.0 or later.




					www.android-x86.org
				




That being said a Chromebook might be a decent option. It can run most Android apps and you can get a Chromebook within your budget. Still, it Is likely to be junk and I would recommend something used at the same price point.


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2022)

Not sure I'd want Android x86. Definitely don't want a chrome book.


----------



## jhelton48 (Jan 4, 2022)

Amazon.com: RCA 10.1” HD IPS 32GB Quad-Core Tablet w/Extended Battery Keyboard Android 8.1 (10 inch, Burgundy)
					

Amazon.com: RCA 10.1” HD IPS 32GB Quad-Core Tablet w/Extended Battery Keyboard Android 8.1 (10 inch, Burgundy)



					www.amazon.com


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jan 4, 2022)

jhelton48 said:


> Amazon.com: RCA 10.1” HD IPS 32GB Quad-Core Tablet w/Extended Battery Keyboard Android 8.1 (10 inch, Burgundy)
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: RCA 10.1” HD IPS 32GB Quad-Core Tablet w/Extended Battery Keyboard Android 8.1 (10 inch, Burgundy)
> ...


Hopefully that's what the OP is looking for rather than something insane like a 15" or 17" laptop version. I prefer to let phones be phones, laptops be laptops, and desktops be desktops.


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2022)

That looks good, but a bit pricy. I might try a cheap chromebook. As long as I can get to the play store and do what I need to do, it'll be fine. I just keep running into things that are android (play store) only, and I don't really like using my phone for them. A crappy chromebook would be more comfortable.


----------



## jhelton48 (Jan 4, 2022)

I have the Atlas 10 Pro and it was $100 and it has android 8.1


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jan 12, 2022)

Chromebooks, or get Samsung deks, makes you samsung phone into a portable laptop !


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 3, 2022)

In my humble opinion Android is for phones and tablets not laptops as far as I know. I have yet to use android for anything. I have a  windows pc and a laptop and a iphone.  im looking at getting a tablet for my next birthday as my ipad is really old and would like something with a little bigger screen than my phone for some games that i play with my phone other than what my computer can do.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2022)

Why not buy a 3+ year old refurbished business laptop?  Should check all of your boxes.  If you don't like Windows, drop Mint Linux on it or something.

There's plenty of good Android emulators out there for x86 like Bluestacks.  Can grab whatever you want through Play Store with them.

Another thought, and very within your budget, is something like NVIDIA Shield TV.  Obviously not portable but if the apps are made for Android TV, they should work on Shield.  If it's games you're after, that's probably the best choice (sans Bluestacks on a chonky computer) because Shield has a lot of grunt in it compared to most tablets.


----------



## PeteColeman (Aug 15, 2022)

I think there aree no android laptop now, just get a chromebook, you can download the android apps to use!


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2022)

You at AliExpress but mostly Tablets  *LINK*

THISLook at *THIS* site


----------



## jhelton48 (Aug 21, 2022)

RCA Atlas Pro


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 21, 2022)

hat said:


> Well, yeah, looking for something like an android laptop. Hopefully something at around the $200 mark. Front-facing camera is a must, keyboard is a must, peripheral functionality (USB devices and such) is a bonus, as long as there's at least a touch-pad or something for a mouse. Don't care much about external video output options.


Is this a gift for someone you really dislike? I wouldn't wish a chromebook on anyone...


----------



## thewan (Aug 21, 2022)

If all you need is access to android apps and the playstore, grab an android emulator/virtual machine. Or use Windows 11 and install Windows Subsystem for Android, and sideload the playstore. I feel you shouldn't need to get android specific hardware if you are not gonna take advantage of what they offer.


----------



## Lorena Flower (Aug 23, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> Is this a gift for someone you really dislike? I wouldn't wish a chromebook on anyone...


I also think so. It is better to buy a used laptop, than any Chromebook.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 23, 2022)

Not sure why it wasn't mentioned here yet, but lots of Chromebooks can run android apps.
Full list here: https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/chromium-os/chrome-os-systems-supporting-android-apps

Either that, or get a tablet w/ external keyboard(though you will be capped by screen size compared to chromebooks).



hat said:


> I just keep running into things that are android (play store) only, and I don't really like using my phone for them.


Another option is simply cast that stuff on a smart TV, or through a chromecast dongle. Did that for my bosses wife: she needed a big screen for Zoom calls (teaching).
Or if by any chance you have any of those fancy Samsung flagship phones(S9 or above), then it just calls for a proper DEX dock. 
Another good option is to get one of those Android TV boxes. My friend used to have it hooked up to a TV just for YT and browsing. Now that box is on my desk running headless Ubuntu 
I think nowadays you can get something like a bad-ass box running the latest flagship Amlogic or Rockchip SoC w/ 8G of RAM and 128G storage for something like $60-$70. Just get one with stock android 10/11.

P.S. If anything, I'm wondering why not a single phone manufacturer has decided to revive an atrix dock yet? I'd buy one in a blink of an eye.


----------

